# Bottle tumble



## JustGlass (Aug 20, 2005)

How long does it take to tumble your average sick bottle a couple of hours ? days? weeks? Also I want to purchase a tumble machine new or used but the prices Im hearing are around $350.00 to $400.00and up. Is it possible to find one in the $200.00 to $250.00 range that could do the job. Even one that took a little longer to tumble would be fine as Im only interested in tumbling my own bottles. I would be grateful for any imformation on where to purchase bottle tumble machines and supplies. Im getting tired of hearing that klunking noise as they rotate in my dryer lol.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello JG, length of time in the tumbler depends on how sick your bottle is. If it is very sick you will have to use a cutter first for 4 to 6 days, then put it back in for another 4 to 6 days with a polish agent. After a few bottles, you will begin to get the feel of what it will take. The most common mistake is taking them out too soon.  Patience is the key.[]  As for the cost,  they just aren't cheap, period. Get in touch with "The Jar Doctor"  Wayne Lowery. He has everything a beginner and pro could need and he is a very knowledgable, friendly person who can answer all your questions and tell you what you need for your personal situation. Hope this helps,  Kelley
   PS. www.jardoctor.com


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Gunsmoke47 for all the information that I could possibly want.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Aug 26, 2005)

i wish a couple of hours to tumble!....lol,........,But it really depends on how sick and what type of sickness/minerials have built up over time,and also how scratched the bottle is...
   It usually takes me 4 days for the basic tumbling to get the sickness off just to see how bad the scrathing is on bottles,then I use the Cutting Oxide and depending on shape and size "if square its slower speed on the tumbler,if round then fast speed",but for the whole process on the worst sick bottle id say no more than 1 and a half weeks
 cutting and polishing........

  Also depends on the Oxide your using.//.....


----------



## mescal (Sep 22, 2005)

Dont forget the good old 'silicon tyre reviver' trick if couldnt be bothered with tumbling.[8D]


----------

